# 2013 Bee Udderly Happy Kidding Thread- Pictures, pg 2



## babsbag (Feb 21, 2013)

Crazy me, I thought I would just have most of my does kid the same week...what was I thinking   I have no clue where I will put them all for their big day.

Mango, Silver, Annie and Diamond are due Mar. 12 

Diamond is the black headed boer and Secret Spot is hiding behind her. You can't really see her.Secret Spot is due Apr. 2






Mango








Taffy is due Mar 20






Jackie is due April 19 






Bailey (the spotted one) is due June 12. She snuck in with my buck for a conjugal visit when I wasn't looking. She was destined for that anyways but not for a few more months, but I just let it go. She is 9 months old.





And Mocha ??? I don't remember putting her in with the buck until 12/8 and she was confirmed bred in Feb so ??? But she better be due sooner than May 7; she is getting bigger by the day. My guess is March as well.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2013)

good luck with the kidding, can't wait for pics,


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2013)

> Crazy me, I thought I would just have most of my does kid the same week...what was I thinking   I have no clue where I will put them all for their big day.


Yep... I staggered mine...but our partner didn't... his goats are taking up all our space.   Sore is fun having a bunch of kids at once though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2013)

I love having them all together, but it does help having enough places to put them.  this year we had 12 in 5 days,  It helps having them close together, if you have mulitples or someone isn't nursing well, ect.....  Gives you more options.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, the one that I wasn't sure was going to kid soon was the first, and of course while I wasn't around.

Introducing Sugar and Spice; the first 2013 kids and my first La Manchas.

Mango and Diamond are in the kidding pens and due anyday.

Sugar (doeling)





Spice (buckling)


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on your cuties!!! 

Loved your photos and I must say...that photo of Mango shows some personality and attitude...all your goats are lovely...but Mango...she's my fav


----------



## babsbag (Mar 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your cuties!!!
> 
> Loved your photos and I must say...that photo of Mango shows some personality and attitude...all your goats are lovely...but Mango...she's my fav


I will say that my alpines have attitude that you wouldn't believe. The boers, not so much, but that dairy stock can be quite amusing and a handful at times; all of them are that way from the moment they learn to stand on their own.

Mango is HUGE. I pray she is having triplets and not BIG twins. Should be any day.


----------



## madcow (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats!  Cute kids!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Mar 18, 2013)

I will try to get pictures tonight.  

Mango  (Alpine) kidded on St. Patty's day with 3 black and white doelings. 
Diamond (Boer) decided that it looked like fun and had a brown paint doeling and a traditional brown headed buckling with spots in the brown. I was hoping for some black spots. 

Diamond has also decided that the doeling is not hers. We will see that pans out. Little brat.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 18, 2013)

Diamond is trying to tell you to slap a postage stamp on that little girls forehead and ship her down to me


----------



## babsbag (Mar 18, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Diamond is trying to tell you to slap a postage stamp on that little girls forehead and ship her down to me


Where are you? I will ship you mom, and both babies. That doe is driving me crazy. Not only does she not want the doeling but I don't think she will have enough milk for both. She is a ff boer and her udder looked good, but my goat mentor friend says that it is mostly just tissue and doesn't feel like it has much milk in it. Perhaps that buckling is taking it all. I will start supplementing her tomorrow and then make mom stand still when I am in the pen and see if we can make this work. 

Seriously though, I am going to sell that whole group. The dam is not registered, the doeling will be 50%, and the buckling unregistered.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2013)

I would be all over these guys in  bumble bees heartbeat!!!....My NDs are giving me enough milk to cover for that little girl and Andy needs a girlfriend......

If only I wasn't trying to scrape up enough $ for house taxes right now  

I'll see if you still have them when I get all this settled. I am in central california....not tooooo far away


----------



## babsbag (Mar 20, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I would be all over these guys in  bumble bees heartbeat!!!....My NDs are giving me enough milk to cover for that little girl and Andy needs a girlfriend......
> 
> If only I wasn't trying to scrape up enough $ for house taxes right now
> 
> I'll see if you still have them when I get all this settled. I am in central california....not tooooo far away


I will probably have them, once I start bottle feeding something I am pretty attached and I won't sell them to someone that isn't fully aware that they need to bottle feed her for 8 long weeks.  My friend took her for now to get her on the lambar bucket and to make sure she gets her noon day bottles but she will be coming back to my place in about a week. I will have to get some pictures just to make it harder for you to say "no".   The buckling is actually quite cute with his spotted head but he can't be registered so not likely that he will be bought for anything other than a pet or freezer camp.

Here is the a picture of the boer doeling that is at my friend's house. I call her Lassie since she was born on 3/17. Her brother of course is Laddie.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 21, 2013)

How cute is that???  Not fair....soooo Not fair! I might as well ask how much.....I am going to have to start saving my pennies!!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 21, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> How cute is that???  Not fair....soooo Not fair! I might as well ask how much.....I am going to have to start saving my pennies!!!


sent you a PM


----------



## babsbag (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the buckling. They aren't very good as it was getting dark and the kid was in constant motion. I just wanted to show off the spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 22, 2013)

That is too cute!! I love the fashion statement with only one white ear! I am soooo in trouble...I want him too !!!!


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, I just LOVE that spotty goat!!!!  I want a spotted goat!  She's just beautiful.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> That is too cute!! I love the fashion statement with only one white ear! I am soooo in trouble...I want him too !!!!


OK, repeat after me....I cannot have them all, I cannot Keep them all, I must save some for others, I am addicted to goats, I have G.A.S......


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are the pics of the three Amigas. If anyone would like to purchase an ADGA Alpine doeling let me know, I seem to have a few of them.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> That is too cute!! I love the fashion statement with only one white ear! I am soooo in trouble...I want him too !!!!


He is growing up nicely already. He was pretty small when he was born but so far I am very happy with his size and build. Whatever his desitny he should make someone pretty happy. His dams udder looks pretty good for a ff so maybe her milk was just slow to come in, but either way, she didn't like that little girl at all. Silly mom.

 BTW, I find it hard to eat spots


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 22, 2013)

> BTW, I find it hard to eat spots


I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a sad day in the barn yesterday. Mocha, who was due sometime in the next month aborted   She had one kid that looked to be full term and another one that was obviously very under-developed. I think the worse part is that she is crying for her kids. It makes me so sad to see and hear her looking for kids. She would have been a good mama. 

Taffy was due on the 20th and has the doe code in full force. Hoping for a happier time with her.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 23, 2013)

I am sorry for the loss of Mochas kids! It is hard for me to hear my mamas crying for their kids, even when they are just separated and not actually gone.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2013)

Silver, one of my boers decided to be sneaky and give me two doelings today. That took me by surprise as I expected my Alpine, Taffy, to be next. Doe code...

They are traditional red headed does, I was hoping for some spots from her, but I guess not, she did the same last year so while she throws really nice kids they don't really fit into my breeding plans. Decisions, decisions, decisions. She was given to me by a good friend so that makes it even a harder decision to make regarding her future with me.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2013)

Taffy finally decided to have her kids, of course when I wasn't around. I was really hoping to "catch" a doeling from her and bottle raise it but I guess it wasn't meant to be. She gave me a doeling and a buckling. Big, fat, and happy.


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)

What beautiful goats!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2013)

I have so many pictures of other kids to post but here is the last newborn for the year. My Togg, Jackie, presented my with a buckling. He is huge and bouncing already. The sire is my balck and white Alpine buck and Dad's color rules in the barnyard this year. All of my kids sired by him came out black and white. I guess that must be a dominant color.







No more kids until Nov. unless my yearling boer is bred in which case it will be June, but I am doubtful about that. I will be breeding 4 yearling boers in June or July.


----------

